# Lethargic Golden



## sfb61 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello, I am a newbie to this forum. I have a four year old male golden (Bentley) that we picked up as a puppy from a shelter. He seems to be lethargic recently and has not shown the normal excitement for walks, etc. He is a little overweight (about 100 lbs). His eating and bathroom habits appear normal. He does seem like his stomach may be upset since he will eat grass on occassion. This has been going on for a couple of weeks but not so bad that we have been too worried. Since it seems to be lingering, I wanted to see if anybody has any ideas before we take him to the vet.

A little more history. He seems to have allergies (per the vet) and has some areas on his skin that have like black scabs. These can be removed with his brush in the bath with just a little skin irritation (no bleeding). He was on Nutramax dog food and then we changed him to Purina One and now he is on Blue Buffalo dog food to see if this will help with the allergies. We have also just started giving him fish oil to see if this will help. He is an inside dog and spends most of his time on our leather couch. He is not crated. 

He seems to walk slower on hard ground and will pick up his pace in the grass. Our concern is hip displasia. The vet mentioned this as a probable problem in the future but that was less than six months ago. 

Also, we live in the Dallas area so that will give you an idea on weather, etc. 

Has anybody had similar problems or has any recommendations?

Thanks for your time. I have not had a chance to review the entire site yet but it looks like it will be fun!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It could be several thing but the first thing I would like to have checked out would be to have your vet get some blood for a thyroid check.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would have him checked by the vet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The black scabs can be from a staph infection, that alone could be a symptom of something else going on.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thyroid
Lyme
HD

Time for a Vet visit. Keep us posted.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Is Lyme Disease a big problem there like it is here in the northeast? If so, I would have them check for that and other tick borne diseases.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

PS...welcome to the forum! :wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would definitely take him in and get a thourough exam. Make sure if they do a thyroid panel that is a COMPLETE panel that is sent out. And that if it comes low end of normal, that for a golden that is LOW and SHOULD BE TREATED. I am in Dallas also ( White ROck Lake area) and drive across town ( NW Highway/ Midway ) for my kids to see a WONDERFUL vet. If you want his name/number, let me know. BTW,his prices are very reasonable.


----------



## sfb61 (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW! What a bunch of great and quick replies! I think the first one may have hit the nail on the head. We will see if we can get some blood work done and have this checked out. 

P&M Mom, we live in the Grapevine area. I may check back with you for your vet information. We have had a dogs for the past 20 years and have still not found a vet that we "love". It always seems like they are trying to "upsell".


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sfb61 said:


> WOW! What a bunch of great and quick replies! I think the first one may have hit the nail on the head. We will see if we can get some blood work done and have this checked out.
> 
> P&M Mom, we live in the Grapevine area. I may check back with you for your vet information. We have had a dogs for the past 20 years and have still not found a vet that we "love". It always seems like they are trying to "upsell".


We found this great guy when we adopted a springer thru ESRA ( Springer rescue). He works alot with rescues. This little guy had an autoimmune anemia which was life threatening and so we didn't want to switch and have now moved all our dogs there. He is so kind and compassionate and willing to spend the time to answer questions, get to know the dog etc. When it came time for our springer to renew his city registration, well we had already talked about the fact that he will never be vaccinated again, and I was worried about how to handle the City since they send out renewal notices which result in a fine if you don't send in their paperwork. Well, he wrote a letter and told me if that didnt work, not to worry. That one of his clients is also the vet for the City of Dallas. I've also met one of the golden breeders that I had learned about thru the Dallas club and am interested in, in his waiting room.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Thyroid
> Lyme
> HD
> 
> Time for a Vet visit. Keep us posted.


Yup, my thoughts too-but have the vet run a Snap 4 Idexx test, which will catch most tick borne disease as well as heartworm.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and Hello to you both,
I agree with everyone else on taking him to the vet full a complete workup. If you dont have a vet you are thrilled with I would change. To me having a vet you can trust is as important as having a great doctor for yourself. They have to know what is wrong with our pups since they cant speak for themself. Good luck and please feel free to jump in on any discussions and post pictures of Bentley.


----------



## sfb61 (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a picture of Bentley (if I did it right). Sorry it is such a big picture. Also, this is an older picture. He is not sick, just lazy.:

Thanks again to everyone for all your help.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

he looks a gorgeous boy, so chilled out, bless him
I hope you get him sorted at the vets its not nice when they are ill is it 
keep us posted


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Get that baby a beer! I don't even drink alcohol, but I couldn't resist. I hope he's back to himself soon...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

These are all symptoms of hypothyroidism. HAve a full thyroid panel - including T3 & T4 - done. And as has been indicated, low normal is VERY low for a Golden and supplementation should be discussed.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

100 pounds is pretty heavy for a golden as well although it's hard to tell from the picture. Of course as others have mentioned if it is a medical/thyroid condition which could affect activity levels/metabolisms, etc. I would imagine controlling weight would be difficult but 100 pounds is definitely on the high end.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board! I'm in the Fort Worth area also. I volunteer quite a bit for rescue and ended up switching my dogs to the vet the rescue uses in Fort Worth. She is really good and extremely knowledgeable about Goldens (since she treats hundres for rescue!) If you would like a recommendation I'd be happy to give you the name and address.

As others said, please have his thryroid checked, as well as tested for lyme, both of which can cause the symptoms you mentioned. 

Also, 100 lbs is probably heavy for him, and he will be feel be better and be more active if you could get him to drop some weight. How much food does he get everyday? You could try cutting him back 1/4 or 1/2 of the food and give him unsalted green beans to replace that, green beans will make him feel full. Swimming is also good for losing weight.


----------



## sfb61 (Apr 8, 2008)

We called the vet today and they recommended a full CBC Chem Panel at a cost of $150 + office visit ($48). This seems like overkill. It sounds like I just need the thyroid tests and my mother in law (raises pug dogs) thought it should only cost about $50.

Thoughts?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If money is an issue, I would ask for the lyme test and full thyroid panel right now and if they come up normal then go from there. I would call and ask how much for those two tests, each vet is different and depends on what lab they send the thyroid test to run. Good luck.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. I agree with everyone else and you should have him checked out with your vet. I hope your pup is ok...Keep us posted!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

They may want the complete blood panel (versus just a thyroid draw) to check for things like anemia or elevated white blood cells....and to check against previous blood work....so to me the order for the tests sounds reasonable....

Dont know what is common pricing in your area...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

sfb61 said:


> We called the vet today and they recommended a full CBC Chem Panel at a cost of $150 + office visit ($48). This seems like overkill. It sounds like I just need the thyroid tests and my mother in law (raises pug dogs) thought it should only cost about $50.
> 
> Thoughts?


That price of $150 is not far off from what I paid when I had the complete chem panel done 2 years ago. I think I paid 139.00 plus an office visit. It may seem a bit expensive but it would help rule out a couple of things like kidney and liver functions as well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If you want to call our vet and check on prices, let me know. His treatment protocol is thorough, but not gouging and his prices are very reasonable.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> That price of $150 is not far off from what I paid when I had the complete chem panel done 2 years ago. I think I paid 139.00 plus an office visit. It may seem a bit expensive but it would help rule out a couple of things like kidney and liver functions as well.


 
That sounds about what I pay.....I don't think 150 is off that much. If it was me I would have the full blood work done. I rather be safe than sorry...I would not want to miss or over look something.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If you want to call our vet and check on prices, let me know. His treatment protocol is thorough, but not gouging and his prices are very reasonable.


Me too, my vet didn't charge that much when she ran Robbie's panel (he needed thyroid meds). It would be worthwhile to check other vet's for price.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't remember what I paid when they ran Shadow's. CT is very expensive though.


----------



## sfb61 (Apr 8, 2008)

I called one of the other vets we have used in the past. Their office visit is $34 and the full panel blood test is $98. I have an appt for Sat. I will see what the vet recommends but at least the charges are less if that is what is needed. 

Thanks again for everybody's help!


----------



## sfb61 (Apr 8, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Welcome to the board! I'm in the Fort Worth area also. I volunteer quite a bit for rescue and ended up switching my dogs to the vet the rescue uses in Fort Worth. She is really good and extremely knowledgeable about Goldens (since she treats hundres for rescue!) If you would like a recommendation I'd be happy to give you the name and address.
> 
> As others said, please have his thryroid checked, as well as tested for lyme, both of which can cause the symptoms you mentioned.
> 
> Also, 100 lbs is probably heavy for him, and he will be feel be better and be more active if you could get him to drop some weight. How much food does he get everyday? You could try cutting him back 1/4 or 1/2 of the food and give him unsalted green beans to replace that, green beans will make him feel full. Swimming is also good for losing weight.


Mylissyk,

I am familiar with your rescue organization. I looked on your website numerous times when we were looking for our golden. We ended up at Operation Kindness because they had some puppies and we didn't want to miss out on all the pee/poop on the carpet experience :yuck:. Anyway, you are part of a great organization. Keep up the good work!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Caught the thread late, but good luck. My beloved Sam was 103 lbs at his peak. Not over-weight for his height, just a big boy. He had the symptoms you're describing and he had Lyme. Also, it seems I never get out of the Vet's office for under $200.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Information on Hypothyroidism*

*Here is some information that you might find handy. I'd say that you could tick off quite a few of the "symptoms". Good luck!*

*Canine Hypothyroidism: Frequently Asked Questions 
**Diagnosing and Treating Underactive Thyroid Problems in Dogs *​
by Mary Shomon

*What is hypothyroidism?*

Hypothyroidism is a disorder of the thyroid gland -- two small butterfly-shaped lobes located in the neck. This gland has a number of functions, but is most well known for regulating your dog’s metabolic rate. In hypothyroidism, the thyroid gland is underactive, and unable to secrete enough thyroid hormone. This, in turn, decreases your dog’s metabolism.

*How does a dog get hypothyroidism?*

Most cases of hypothyroidism stem from the dog’s own immune system attacking the tissues of the thyroid gland. This condition is called autoimmune thyroiditis. The dog’s own system attempts to compensate for this at first by secreting more and more of the thyroid hormone, but eventually the gland is unable to keep up with the attacks on its tissue, and the dog becomes hypothyroid and symptomatic. While there is a genetic predisposition for thyroid disorders, environmental factors such as pollutants and allergies probably play a role as well. 

*What are the symptoms of hypothyroidism?*


Lethargic behavior such as a lack of interest in play, frequent napping, tiring out on long walks
Weight gain, sometimes without an apparent gain in appetite
Bacterial infections of the skin
Dry skin
Hair loss, especially on the trunk or tail (“rat’s tail”)
Discoloration or thickening of the skin where hair loss has occurred
Cold intolerance/seeking out warm places to lie down
Slow heart rate
Chronic ear infections
Severe behavioral changes such as unprovoked aggression, head tilt, seizures, anxiety and/or compulsivity
Depression
*Are there certain breeds that are more susceptible to hypothyroidism?*

Most dogs who are affected by hypothyroidism fall into the mid to large size category. Many breeds are affected by this disease, including (but not limited to): 
Golden retrievers
Doberman pinschers
Greyhounds
Irish setters
Dachshunds
Cocker spaniels
Airedale terriers
Hypothyroidism is rare in toy and miniature breeds of dogs.

*Is age or gender a factor?*

Most dogs contract hypothyroidism between the ages of 4 to 10. It appears to affect males and females equally, however spayed females are at a higher risk than unspayed females.

*How is hypothyroidism diagnosed?*

All diagnosis begins with an examination and taking of a history. Your veterinarian will be looking for clinical signs of hypothyroidism during a thorough physical examination of the dog, and will ask questions about your dog’s health and behavior. If hypothyroidism is suspected, a blood test will be ordered. There are a number of different methods for testing the thyroid. They involve some complicated terminology, but it is important to understand the efficacy of these tests when discussing diagnosis with your veterinarian: 
Baseline T4 Test or Total T4 (TT4): This is the most common test. Dogs with a failure of the thyroid gland will have a lowered level of the T4 hormone. However, there are other conditions that can cause the T4 to decrease, so if this test comes back positive for hypothyroidism your vet should recommend an additional blood test, either the T3 Test or the Baseline TSH test.
Baseline TSH Test: Measures the level of Thyroid Stimulating Hormone. In combination with the T4 or T3 test provides a more complete picture of the hormonal activity of your dog’s thyroid gland.
Free T4 by RIA (radio immunoassay): The Free T4 test using RIA techniques does not appear to be more or less accurate than the above TT4 test.
Free T4 by ED (equilibrium dialysis): This test may provide more accurate data on the level of T4 hormone in your dog’s bloodstream.
Baseline T3 Test: In combination with the T4 or TSH test, these two blood tests can give a clearer picture of the hormone levels found in the bloodstream. This test is not reliable when used alone. The T3 Test should always be given in combination with one of the other blood tests.
TSH Response Test: In this test, the veterinarian takes an initial measurement of the thyroid hormones in your dog’s bloodstream, and then injects Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) into the vein. After 6 hours a blood sample is drawn and the level of T4 is checked. If your dog has hypothyroidism, the level of T4 will not increase even after the TSH is injected. This is an expensive test and is being used less often due to decreased production by the manufacturers.
*How is hypothyroidism treated?*

Hypothyroidism is treated with a daily dose of synthetic thyroid hormone called thyroxine (levothyroxine). Blood samples will need to be drawn periodically to assess the effectiveness of the dosage and make any adjustments necessary.

*What should I expect from the treatment?*

Most symptoms should clear up after treatment. With regularly scheduled check-ups to ensure correct dosage, your dog should be mostly symptom-free for the rest of his or her life. Hypothyroid dogs who receive proper treatment have a normal life span and are able to maintain good health well into their golden years.


----------



## sfb61 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wanted to give an update about Bentley. We went to the vet over the weekend and they did some blood work. The results are in and he has hypothyroidism. This is what the majority of the board had thought so I guess that is good news. We have started him on thyroxin so hopefully he will start feeling better shortly.

Thanks again for everybody's help and recommendations!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you found out what it was. Hope all goes well with him and meds.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that it is nothing serious. The meds will make a big change in his personality and his coat. It will be very soon and you will be very happy to see him back to normal.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so gald to hear that Bentley diagnosis is one that is easily treatable....your buddy will be back to his old self in no time!


----------



## Jewele (Oct 1, 2012)

*My dog's acting weird!!!!!*

I have had my 3yo golden for about a year. He's usually very silly and lovable as soon as you sit down he'll plop on your lap. Recently he's been moody and won't do normal things like run or play fetch. And whenever I go to pet him he gets shy. We recently moved about 2 months ago but he' been fine with it and swimming. What's going on?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe you should start a thread about your boy!


----------

